# Woodchips okay for pen?



## Lauren_meyer33 (Apr 20, 2016)

We sell wood chips at our business so we'd be able to get them for free so would it be ok to put some out in the pen where it's muddy? I don't want them in mud and I'm 8 months pregnant and don't want to slip when I go in there. Would something else work better if wood chips aren't ok? (Not in the shed where they sleep!) thank you!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Wood chips are awesome! Perfect for the pens, I had an oak tree cutdown and chipped all the branches into my pens=awesome!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

We get a truckbed load of wood shavings/chips from a saw mill for $5. We use them for their stall, and if their pasture ever got too wet I'd put some in there too. They work great and we've never had an issue with them!


----------



## Lauren_meyer33 (Apr 20, 2016)

Perfect! Now to get the fiancé to actually bring it home thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are fine as long as they are not sharp and penetrate the hooves.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't use black walnut shavings or chips!


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Where I live, wood chips just break down and make more mud. But maybe that is not a problem in colder places? I use gravel, because here in the tropics, wood chips are basically just compost.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I second don't use black walnut, or Cedar chips...I also would not use wood chips that were gathered near roads do to pollution. its usually advised 50 foot away from roadways.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with lilaalil - adding more organic material to muddy areas will only eventually compound the problem as they break down. Stripping the top soil to remove organics and replacing with sand or gravel will be a more long term solution, as well as correcting drainage issues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


But the wood chips can be a temporary resolution, if you cannot get the sand or gravel right away. 
It will break down with time, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I agree too, definitely better than nothing, especially if you are in danger of slipping while pregnant! I just wanted to bring up the fact that it's not a permanent solution. We see the breakdown so quickly in our warm, wet climate, but they may last for quite a while for you.


----------

